# injured



## greengrass (Mar 19, 2020)

Have rescued a feral pigeon with injured wing but won’t take it to vet as they will euthanize it unless I pay and can’t afford to on UK pension. Very perky and struts the garden like it owns it

Made house out of cardboard box just right size to fit a fold up crate opened one end of crate and cut out one end of the box so it can come and go in to the garden set in a sheltered spot but does get sun at around 10am. Box 49L x 34w x 23h its just somewhere it to go at night or day if raining. and it likes it **Currently thin polystyrene floor sheet topped with 2 layers of newspaper with straw it can use to nest in. It likes the house and returns from garden around six after its wander around garden for few hours. It probably happier than a closed cage. Working to make a boxing to cover over the crate to ensure no rain gets in and extend it at entrance end about 2cm with side entrance rather that direct front one.
1.	** Is this ok? And the box size 49L x 34w x 24h basically for sleeping or just sitting in ok?
2.	Should I close it off entrance at night?
3.	Will it need drink and seed over night as that will be outside closed area?
4.	Will standing home on a frame six inches high to get it off the ground.
Can’t bring it in as wife doesn’t like the flapping of birds so has to stay outside.
Another spot would be under conifers in shade all day as when sun up as property faces south it can get very hot in summer.. I also have some branches of Christmas tree complete with dry brown needles can this better used as a bedding obviously ensuring its dry.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

People here have recommended this organization in the past. 
https://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/
Maybe they will set the birds wing then let you care for him while he heals.
Does he have pigeon mix and water?
We adopted an injured feral, Phoebe. After the vet sewed her back together, we nursed her back to health and she was a loving and totally loved family member for eight years.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you are planning to keep him longterm, rather built him a more secure shelter if possible. A small aviary will be suitable for him to sleep in at night. Also put his food and water inside there. Do it as high as possible. Pigeons like to sleep in a high spot, makes them feel safer. You can built him a ladder, they are very clever and he will hop from one perch to the next in order to reach the highest spot.

You can post a photo of his sleeping spot. Also put a brick inside there for him to perch on.


----------

